# Lacabana In Aruba... New System



## irish (Dec 30, 2006)

"Starting Jan. 1, 2007 owners at La Cabana Villas will NOT be able to use the beach chairs or shade huts on the beach. Villa owners also may NOT use the pool or hot tubs at the Beach & Racquet Club. Villa owners are welcome to dine and drink in the restaurants and bars/lounge at the BRC.

This sign went up this morning in the lobby of the BRC.

Also, they will be numbering the shade huts. In the morning, BRC owners will line up and be given a number and you pick a hut on a first-come basis. This is done at the Holiday Inn"

this was posted on one of the aruba boards just this week. what's going on between the villas and the BRC??
also there haven't been any new postings on ARUBA.COM since 12/21. anyone have information what is going on with that website?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 30, 2006)

The Villas and the BRC have different management companies and the BRC owners are tired of the villa's owners using their facilities without paying towards their upkeep.

The villas have acquired such a bad rep (maintenance wise) that the BOD of the BRC is considering a resort name change to further distance themselves and protect the value of BRC units. 

"An Eagle who flys with Turkeys is perceived to be a Turkey" is the rationale.

The same problem exists on St. Thomas where you have two now totally separate resorts named "Bluebeards". Bluebeards Castle is downtown with no beach and severe maintenance issues and tremendous MF's - can't give those units away - literally - donation sites won't take them.

Then you have the Bluebeards Beach Club, a quiet, pretty well maintained resort with a great beach, new pool and tennis courts, etc.

John Faeth


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 30, 2006)

johnmfaeth said:


> The Villas and the BRC have different management companies and the BRC owners are tired of the villa's owners using their facilities without paying towards their upkeep.
> 
> The villas have acquired such a bad rep (maintenance wise) that the BOD of the BRC is considering a resort name change to further distance themselves and protect the value of BRC units.
> 
> ...




great infomation.  Thanks.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Dec 30, 2006)

aruba.com BB has gone thru this "no update" before....I think those that run that BB took an extra long vacation this time. It's a shame....that, that BB had to go to delay postings because of a few trashy people. 

From what I understand from good friends who have owned for years at BRC, the Villas owe BRC A LOT of $$$$$$$ and even though the courts have ordered the Villas to pay up, they haven't.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Chrisnwillie,

There was big back money owd by the Casino, that's why it temporarily closed and changed the operators in 2006.

Don't know if that's the same issue. The casino is next to the Villas, not sure who owns it of the twio.

John


----------



## gretel (Jan 11, 2007)

*La Cabana*

I'll be staying at La Cabana for the first time in April.  I recently stayed at the Marriott Surf Club and was amazed at how early people lined up for palapas (4:30am!!).  Is this the case at La Cabana?  Does the exclusion of the villas members alleviate this situation?  

Also, is the casino now open (and decent)?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

When I was there last May, I just walked onto the beach at any time of day and had no trouble get a beach chair and palapa umbrella. The La Cabana beach is huge compared to the Marriotts.

Don't forget beach bar happy hour at 2 PM, (followed by pool bar happy hour at 4 PM), et al until 11 PM between all the bars. 

Have fun!

John


----------



## gretel (Jan 12, 2007)

*Beach happy hours?*

WOW!  Beach happy hour followed by pool happy hour? That IS one happy island! :whoopie: 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## StuckinChicago (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi John!

I was wondering if you could answer a quick question - isn't the BRC the same place as what is listed on the Bluegreen website? So is this a Bluegreen resort or an independent resort? If someone bought a fixed week at BRC, would it transfer to Bluegreen points? I'm confused....


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Stuck,

La Cabana BRC had it's own sales organization for years. After selling 85% of the units to individuals, the remaining 15% were sold as one chunk to Bluegreen as inventory for it's Bluegreen Vacation Club. I believe these are sold only as points memberships.

So Bluegreen is just your fellow owner if you buy a fixed week on the resale market.

Bluegreen does not manager BRC but I'm sure it's 15% of the votes carries some weight. It's a great owner-controlled HOA with some of the least expensive MF in the Caribbean.

Hope this helps!

John

PS. I have heard of no sales incentives for LaCabana fixed week owners to give up their ownership for a points membership. I doubt more than a few would do it. Bluegreen bought this to fill a gaping hole in their resort areas. LaCabana owners already have that and are a very happy, contented bunch in general. Never heard an owner complaint the entire visit, just lots of folks laughing and smiling.


----------



## gretel (Jan 14, 2007)

*Unit Locations*

I love the La Cabanas maps on their website (very helpful).  But, I'm wondering if anyone has advice.  I am going in April with my mother and two sons (ages 7 and 9).  I have a studio reserved for April 7-14 (the actual dates we are flying in and out of La Guardia).  I also found a one-bedroom for April 8-15 (I figured we could use the bedroom instead of sleeping on the pullouts).  The studio is 342B, the one-bedroom is 312C.  I called the resort to ask if it might be possible to have the one-bedroom closer to the studio but due to different check-in days and locations, they said it was not likely.

Has anyone had their unit number changed to a different section?  If it isn't possible, which unit do you think we will most use (where should we put our luggage and groceries)?  The reviews seem to indicate that the studios are more spacious (and it seems the view will be better in 342B than 312C).

I'm confused.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,

The A's and C's are 1 BR., Studios are the B units. Both of yours are in wonderful locations, the right side (looking at the diagram) of the courtyard area is slightly quieter, the left side overlooks the pool bar which stays lively until 7 PM or so. Either is great.

The one bedrooms and studios are almost the same size, you'll do fine no matter what. The kids will love the water slides. Unless the Villas have retalliated, also try the Villas waterslide in the pool to the left when walking into their courtyard, their slide is slightly bigger.

Have a great trip !!!

John


----------



## gretel (Jan 15, 2007)

*Unit change*

Thanks for your reply, John!

I was able to change to a one-bedroom with the same dates through Interval (through constant checking and dumb luck).

Now my units are 342B (studio) and 428C (one-bedroom).  Which would you suggest I ask to be moved to (if they can)?  It seems from the diagram that the 342B has a wrap-around balcony but the 428C doesn't.  Is that true?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 15, 2007)

The lines on the diagra,s coming out of the number circles are just pointing to the rooms, they do not reflect the balconies. Both are pretty much the same.

428B will have great views of the courtyard and water beyond. I own a 426A week myself during July 4th week.

I would go with what you have now, it's pretty good.

John


----------



## StuckinChicago (Jan 15, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Hi Stuck,
> 
> La Cabana BRC had it's own sales organization for years. After selling 85% of the units to individuals, the remaining 15% were sold as one chunk to Bluegreen as inventory for it's Bluegreen Vacation Club. I believe these are sold only as points memberships.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the reply John! As usual, you are full of knowledge and I appreciate it!

So now, I am faced with more questions and a dilemma. We already own a FL beach week, which we are content with for EOY family usage. We won't be trading that. But after looking around in the Caribbean, we love the idea of also owning an EOY somewhere (as you can tell, LaCabana is our top choice right now) that we could either use as a family vacation with the kids or just us with another couple. Since we already own a fixed week, we were thinking maybe something within a mini-system, like Bluegreen. This will get us to LaCabana, but then we would also have other options within BG. What would be your opinion on this? Just buy a fixed week at BRC and trade if we need to or buy Bluegreen points? If we bought a fixed week, what would you suggest as the ones with the best trade power? Are there any other mini-systems that have resorts in just the Caribbean?

I would be interested in anyone else's opinions as well!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Cathy,

I have owned some Divi units for the past year and have been very happy with my experiences to date. They are on Aruba as well as St. Croix, St. Maarten, Barbados and others. go to www.diviresorts.com.

What's best is for $89 you can trade to another resort or to a different week in your "range" of weeks (gold, silver, bronze).

The Divi's seem to draw a regular fun loving crowd. Almost as much in a party spirit as LaCabana, which probably wins first place as the largest collection of happy guests on Aruba.

My fear with BVC points as that those units at LaCabana are pretty much it in a system really geared towards a Dollywood crowd (which I'm not). I also question exactly what they got as the last remaining 15% that were unsold after many years. Are they all facing garbage dumpsters or have balconies overlooking the street, not the courtyard? Even though Aruba is virtually hurricane proof, most people don't know that and August - Oct. is less desirable. Do they overweighted with these low season units?

But like Winston Smith, I gave up and admitted I finally love Big Brother. After many years of resistance and owning a rediculous number of fixed and floating week units, just got a Wyndham Bluebeards Beach Club floater, with FSP points attached, just last week (offer I couldn't refuse). But I am still leary as heck of points systems, this one is deeded at least with a perpetual points membership.

There are many great resorts on Aruba. I think the Eagle beach ones have more beach per room than some of the high rise area resorts. Last thing I want on vacation is a fight for the last Palapa   

Have a great trip!

John


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 15, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> After many years of resistance and owning a rediculous number of fixed and floating week units, just got a Wyndham Bluebeards Beach Club floater, with FSP points attached, just last week (offer I couldn't refuse).
> John


Resistance is futile


----------



## BethH (Jan 18, 2007)

irish said:


> Also, they will be numbering the shade huts. In the morning, BRC owners will line up and be given a number and you pick a hut on a first-come basis. This is done at the Holiday Inn"



  Does this apply to exchangers as well?  We are confirmed through SFX for BRC in May...wondering if the process is the same?

Thanks!


----------



## ELISABETH_NJ (Jan 31, 2007)

I own at LaCabana and it just so happens that my unit numbers are on the same line.  In May we own 228 (yours being 428)...its smack in the middle and a great great view.  Probably the best in the whole resort except for the E & D Units at the end.  I also like entering and exiting the room from a non air conditioned hallway (as that would be).  In Nov. we own Unit 340 and family memebers have rented 342 from another owner for years.  Your view will be great of the Sea (when you look right) but sitting on your terrace you'll be looking out over the roof of the Islander Grill.  That's not necessarily a bad thing but you won't be able to see the pool (which I like to do when my teenagers are in it).

When my husband and I go alone we stay in our Studio.  I like it much better than the 1 bedroom.  Love the kitchen in the Studio...the whole room is open and airy when the beds are up!!!  I dont' care for the 1 bedrooms.  You enter directly into the bedroom and there's a alley kitchen (small).  I can't imagine 4 of you staying in a studio but heck its just like 1 big hotel room with a kitchen!...I would however suggest you and your mom on the murphy bed and the kids on the sofa bed (murphy has a REAL mattress).  Unless you end up staying in the 1 bedroom then you have a great king size bed in the bedroom that can easily sleep 3.

Can you ask if they have a 2 bedroom lockout???  That's what we have in November (340) and its perfect.  Basically that's what you are renting except they are not near each other.  You'll get a AB or a BC with a lockout.

All in all we LOVE LaCabana as it is very kid friendly and the people there are wonderful.

I have pictures of the 342 view if you'd like.

Elisa


----------



## gretel (Jan 31, 2007)

*Excellent*

Great information Elisa! I would love to see the photos.  

Which of the units would you ask to get the other part of the lock-off...  the center view?  I love an ocean view but it seens that the roof isn't as pretty as the center view and convenience of the entrance.

Just curious>  Are you from Elizabeth, NJ or is that a reference to your name? I'm in Lincoln Park, NJ.


----------



## ELISABETH_NJ (Feb 2, 2007)

gretel said:


> Great information Elisa! I would love to see the photos.
> 
> Which of the units would you ask to get the other part of the lock-off...  the center view?  I love an ocean view but it seens that the roof isn't as pretty as the center view and convenience of the entrance.
> 
> Just curious>  Are you from Elizabeth, NJ or is that a reference to your name? I'm in Lincoln Park, NJ.


Actually which ever might be available.  If you specify too much you might not get.  But my opinion is the center view is nicer but you'll be fine with 342.  Whats good is that you have the opinion there of asking for the a or c units to adjoin your B.  At the othe location you only have one choice...the b.  The way the units go is A B C so if you have the C already you can only get a B and vise versa.  But the other you already have B and you adjoin to A OR B.  Got it?  I hope so cause that really doesn't sound like I'm explaining it correctly! LOL!

Yes, we live in Point Pleasant Beach.  I'm afraid I have no idea where Lincoln Park is!  

Let me see if I can find you some pics. and figure out how to post them.

Gretel:  E-mail me at EIAFELICE@MSN.COM and I'll get you some pictures...that's the easiest way!


----------



## gretel (Feb 4, 2007)

*Casino*

Is the casino still open?  I was hoping to steal away for a little while at night when we're there in April.  Is it within a safe walking distance?


----------



## SCUBA (Feb 6, 2007)

*casino still open*

gretel

  We were just there in Nov. The casino is where the reastarant was, can't remember what it used to be, its the one just between the old casino and the villas. Not much there about 7 or 8 table games and maybe 75 slots. Couldn't really get on any table games during prime time. Had to drive to the Marriot. Hope this helps.

                      Bill


----------



## gretel (Feb 7, 2007)

*Darn!*

Thanks for the info.  Looks like I'll be doing less gambling.  Maybe that's a good thing? Nahhh!


----------



## ELISABETH_NJ (Feb 8, 2007)

SCUBA said:


> gretel
> 
> We were just there in Nov. The casino is where the reastarant was, can't remember what it used to be, its the one just between the old casino and the villas. Not much there about 7 or 8 table games and maybe 75 slots. Couldn't really get on any table games during prime time. Had to drive to the Marriot. Hope this helps.
> 
> Bill



Used to be "The Hang Out" which used to be "Outback Steakhouse".  We wree also there in Nov. and I didn't mind it at all.  Small yes and VERY bright.  I'm used to dimmer lights in casinos...plus we usually don't go until really really late inthe evening...and brights lights at those hours arent' good for anyone!!:annoyed: 

We had a blast but we also were over 10 people and had fun whereever we went.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Gretal,

I'm about 5 miles from you in North Caldwell.

John Faeth


----------



## gretel (Feb 8, 2007)

*Jersey*

Hi Neighbor!   

Does the casino rate players for comps at La Cabana?  

I was able to get nice comps from Marriott last couple of times.  At least when you lose, you have *some* justification.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Gretel,

When I was down, the Casino was closed so I made my "donations" at the Holiday Inn's Casino (actually pretty nice).

I was comped a Jack Daniels and a bottle of water during the hour it took to blow $200.  

John


----------



## gretel (Feb 13, 2007)

*Nearby*

John-  That was an expensive Jack!  

I've been reading about nearby restaurants. Is Le Petit Cafe (where you cook on stones) within walking distance or a fairly short drive?  I think my kids would love the novelty.  Is the food decent?


----------



## goldwing (Feb 17, 2007)

*LaCabana In Aruba*

La Petite Cafe Is across the road from LaCaba at the Paradise Beach Resort.
My personal opion is that the food is just ok and overpriced. We ate there in Jan and about 3 years ago,still the same both times.
Dave


----------



## gretel (Apr 3, 2007)

*Requests*

Just to update, I spoke to La Cabana reservations today.  She was able to move my units to 426B and C!  Looks like I'll have that great view after all and with connecting units!  Woo hoo! :whoopie:


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Gretel,

That's great !!!

Have a safe and wonderful trip....

John


----------



## kmolandscaping (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi 
i am interested in la cabana, can you send me the pics from 342 so I can view the beach, 
thanks
kathleen 




ELISABETH_NJ said:


> I own at LaCabana and it just so happens that my unit numbers are on the same line.  In May we own 228 (yours being 428)...its smack in the middle and a great great view.  Probably the best in the whole resort except for the E & D Units at the end.  I also like entering and exiting the room from a non air conditioned hallway (as that would be).  In Nov. we own Unit 340 and family memebers have rented 342 from another owner for years.  Your view will be great of the Sea (when you look right) but sitting on your terrace you'll be looking out over the roof of the Islander Grill.  That's not necessarily a bad thing but you won't be able to see the pool (which I like to do when my teenagers are in it).
> 
> When my husband and I go alone we stay in our Studio.  I like it much better than the 1 bedroom.  Love the kitchen in the Studio...the whole room is open and airy when the beds are up!!!  I dont' care for the 1 bedrooms.  You enter directly into the bedroom and there's a alley kitchen (small).  I can't imagine 4 of you staying in a studio but heck its just like 1 big hotel room with a kitchen!...I would however suggest you and your mom on the murphy bed and the kids on the sofa bed (murphy has a REAL mattress).  Unless you end up staying in the 1 bedroom then you have a great king size bed in the bedroom that can easily sleep 3.
> 
> ...


----------

